# where to find people needing tree work done?



## davideugene05 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have went out and advertised that I do tree trimming and removal in the Ohio area but business just doesnt seem very steady right now..Is it just because its winter or is that just the tree job world? I was just wondering what you guys use to find business? I already use craigslist, person-to-person, and facebook. Any ideas how I can find people that need tree work done in the ohio or western w.v area?


----------



## formationrx (Jan 26, 2012)

*keeping work*

all you have to do is find that one client who will spread the word and it will snowball. be professional and be honest-- dont show up at the clients house looking like a bum who crawled out of the woods and has a truck that looks like it got rolled off a hill. also when you prune go the "extra mile". take the time to do the job right-- and never sacrifice quality or safety. always do an excellent clean up
(thats the first thing they see)........ when the job is done-- tell the client when each tree should be pruned next time (write everything down for them too). make sure they are happy with the work and the price. ask questions and make yourself available to answer any question the client may have. know your ####! ..... give new clients deals on work to lock them in, and over time you can just put them on a program or a pruning schedule. you want some trust to develop. soon they wont want anyone in their trees but you. make sure you review all your work with the client. soon it will be routine to go back year after year to take care of the trees. in time you can weed out the ####head clients you dont like and you ll have a core of good clients. your plate will be full. i got so much work this way i turn new clients away and have for years. i ll do the occasional referral here and there, but it all starts from that core of good people trying to help each other. find your niche in the business and stick with it. think long term... not "take the money and run" ....... all this may seem obvious but a you'd be amazed how many people just dont get it.


----------



## davideugene05 (Jan 26, 2012)

*good points*

Thanks formationrx, those are all valid points. I have had some referral jobs but most are just new clients. I am in the habbit of making sure the customer is 110% satisfied before taking payment and leaving the job site. My vehicals I show up in are not BRAND new but aren't a pos. Most of my jobs I have done are removals of trees hanging over buildings or towards buildings. I currently just work with me in the tree and usually about 1 or 2 guys on the ground. When showing up to the jobsite I dress clean and make sure all my groundys are clean as well. I'm still new to doing this on my own and keep pushing myself to get better and never stop learning. I guess I'm just waiting on the handful of clients that stick. thanks again for the info. very helpful.


----------



## mic687 (Jan 26, 2012)

davideugene05 said:


> I have went out and advertised that I do tree trimming and removal in the Ohio area but business just doesnt seem very steady right now..Is it just because its winter or is that just the tree job world? I was just wondering what you guys use to find business? I already use craigslist, person-to-person, and facebook. Any ideas how I can find people that need tree work done in the ohio or western w.v area?



It is always slower in winter here so you do the oak trims this time of year and ready for the upcomming rush. I also do all the climbing with one or two people on the ground and it works out pretty good. Your truck does not have to be new but keep it clean, dress nice for estimates and shave or keep your beard trimmed. Good communication with the customer is key explain what you are going to do and do what you promise. Leave the yard better than you found it and before you know it calls will just come in. It took about two years for me to get really going but I stay real busy late spring through late fall here in Mi.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 7, 2012)

I assume you have business cards? Hand them out whenever you have the opportunity. Look for problems and knock on doors. (or leave a card if no one is home). Leave few cards at various businesses like your *** shop, pin some up on the bulletin board at your local grocery store. Get a magnetic sign and put it on your vehicle. There are lots of low price marketing things you can do. Once you have a few customers, word of mouth is your best advertisement. Make your customers happy and they'll talk you up. Keep in mind that the cheapest price isn't necessarily the most important issue. Leaving the yard cleaner than it was, being on time, taking additional precautions to prevent damage, etc. That additional "customer service" is what gets people talking. If you did a big job for someone and they have a big branch down, clean it up for free as a good will token. Someday they'll need a larger job done (or their neighbor will).


----------



## djb6582 (Feb 8, 2012)

Word of mouth goes a long way I’m slow right now but still in the starting phase, bet every job I’ve gotten has been word of mouth... Its defiantly slow right now I bid a job last weekend and heard some low balled it for less than my overhead would have been, I talked to the neighbor (Whom I did a job for in Dec and he spoke with the guy and he hadn’t had a job in two months and bid it low to make some cash but I can’t figure how he paid for his labor and still made anything..... 
I climb for a friend and when I’m slow he’s been around for 30yrs and has large clientele a big plus is he payes 300 a day to climb.. Hang in there it will pick up....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## davideugene05 (Feb 9, 2012)

*not giving up*

Im not giving up...I keep my eye out for problem trees and stop if I see them while im out and about...I just had 500 flyers made and hand out cards usually everyday...had a few this past weekend I did..Hopefully they will pass the word around...they were happy with the finished job and clean up...thanks for all the help you guys have provided so far..


----------

